
The End of Policing is available as a free Ebook - d2v
https://www.versobooks.com/books/2426-the-end-of-policing
======
TedShiller
In Minneapolis, they are going to vote for the dismantling of the police
department, to switch to community based policing.

While this sounds good on the surface, the reality will unfortunately be quite
a bit messier. It will lead to what some call the "San Francisco" model of
policing: Crime is allowed to happen, in open view and without any risk of
prosecution, in a concentrated area of the city, which already has a lot of
crime. The implicit agreement is that it's ok for crime to occur there, as
long as it doesn't spill outside of that area. In San Francisco that area is
called the Tenderloin. Of course, policing and enforcement will continue as
always in the wealthy areas, which will be protected from crime as they always
have.

The end effect is that you have very little policing and enforcement, as
people wished, but the crime becomes highly concentrated in one area. This is
terrible for the people living there.

I hope people understand this before they decide to dismantle police
departments.

~~~
d2v
The thesis of the book isn't that eliminating policing will solve the problems
that create violent crime, but that policing itself doesn't prevent crime or
fix those underlying problems. I'd really suggest giving the book a read.

------
amasad
Fascinating how alternative policing ideas went from a fringe to mainstream
overnight. Whomever said "slowly at first then at all once" wasn't lying.

Another interesting book for those who are curious about these topics is The
Private Production of Defense by Hans Hoppe which is also available for free:
[https://mises.org/library/private-production-
defense](https://mises.org/library/private-production-defense)

~~~
ardy42
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans-
Hermann_Hoppe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans-Hermann_Hoppe):

> In 2001, Hoppe published Democracy: The God That Failed which examines
> various social and economic phenomena which, Hoppe argues, are problems
> caused by democratic forms of government. He attributes democracy's failures
> to pressure groups which seek to increase government expenditures and
> regulations. Hoppe proposes alternatives and remedies, including secession,
> decentralization of government, and "complete freedom of contract,
> occupation, trade and migration". Hoppe argues that monarchy would preserve
> individual liberty more effectively than democracy....

> In Democracy Hoppe describes a fully libertarian society of "covenant
> communities" made up of residents who have signed an agreement defining the
> nature of that community. Hoppe writes "There would be little or no
> 'tolerance' and 'openmindedness' so dear to left-libertarians. Instead, one
> would be on the right path toward restoring the freedom of association and
> exclusion implied in the institution of private property". Hoppe writes that
> towns and villages could have warning signs saying "no beggars, bums, or
> homeless, but also no homosexuals, drug users, Jews, Moslems, Germans, or
> Zulus"....

> As a self-proclaimed anarchist who favors abolishing the nation-state, Hoppe
> believes that as long as states exist, they should impose some restrictions
> on immigration. Hoppe has equated free immigration to "forced integration"
> which violates the rights of native peoples, since if land were privately
> owned, immigration would not be unhindered but would only occur with the
> consent of private property owners. Hoppe's Mises Institute colleague Walter
> Block has characterized Hoppe as an "anti-open immigration activist" who
> argues that, though all public property is "stolen" by the state from
> taxpayers, "the state compounds the injustice when it allows immigrants to
> use [public] property, thus further "invading" the private property rights
> of the original owners".

~~~
amasad
> The genetic fallacy (also known as the fallacy of origins or fallacy of
> virtue) is a fallacy of irrelevance that is based solely on someone's or
> something's history, origin, or source rather than its current meaning or
> context. This overlooks any difference to be found in the present situation,
> typically transferring the positive or negative esteem from the earlier
> context. In other words, a claim is ignored in favor of attacking or
> championing its source.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_fallacy](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_fallacy)

~~~
ardy42
Huh? I was merely pointing out some relevant context of the work you cited.
Context that people might want to be aware of as they consider its arguments
and perspectives.

~~~
amasad
You're actually breaking the HN guidelines which I suggest you read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> Be kind. Don't be snarky. Have curious conversation; don't cross-examine.
> Comments should get more thoughtful and substantive, not less, as a topic
> gets more divisive.

> When disagreeing, please reply to the argument

And a few other relevant things.

~~~
manicdee
Posting a quote of a logical fallacy is breaking your own rules. Consider
pointing out which rules you think are being broke and why (the “why” being
the important part of that sentence).

Note that the genetic fallacy is similar to Godwin’s Law: it specifically
doesn’t apply when pointing out a pattern of behaviour.

For example, pointing out that the author of a particular philosophical piece
is from a certain school of philosophy is important to people who do not
understand the background of philosophical schools.

It’s a form of reality check: would you accept relationship advice from a
person who has never had a meaningful relationship?

------
alpb
The only option I see is "Hardback with free ebook $26.95".

~~~
d2v
Hit the "Ebook" tab. You have to create an account, but then it's free to
download. Doesn't require credit card info or anything like that.

------
totetsu
Not quite free, it costs an email address.

